# Issue with poop



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I just noticed a rust colored poop on the glass from one of my azureus. I have read before where someone said it was the ff eyes in the poop but this seems to be alot of rust color to be ff eyes. All frogs have had fecal tests and all went through the panacur treatments while in quarantine. I took photos of the rust colored poop and a normal poop from yesterday. The rust colored poop looks like it started out normal but then went to the rust colored and was a little runny. It also smells bad. I have never noticed a smell to the frog poop but this smells like someone's really bad breath. The texture of the normal color was normal looking texture but the rust colored texture looked kind of membranish. I took photos to show how much rust color was in it. Can anyone suggest if this change is an indication of something wrong or nothing to be concerned about. The only change to their food is they had Hydei flies the other day instead of the normal Mel. ff. 








This photo is a normal poop smushed and the red poop smushed. The normal poop was one of the frogs poop from yesterday.








Candy


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

That doesn't look like fruit flies to me, when there's fly eyes in the poop there are just little red dots, and the color isn't uniform, it's easy to tell there's sediment in there. That looks like worms to me, whenever my frogs had worms their poop was red like that. How long were they in qt. for? and did you send a few follow up treatments. Often times if the frogs are not stressed the ovum will not show up in a fecal, so it's necessary to send a few samples to confirm their cleanness.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I had them quarantining for 2 months. I sent a follow-up fecal that was fine but it looks like I need to send another one. Thank you very much.
Candy


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Glad I could help


----------

